
Olympic Winter Games Opening Ceremony – A great show with droneswarms - usernam33
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y515-3r6LeM
======
usernam33
This must be awesome to look at live. Also amazing to see drone swarms move
out of labs with nets to a major event.

